# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  Câu hỏi về kr65 của THK

## imechavn

Tôi mở bộ combo kr65 của THK thì thấy vitme bi có 4 mối ren nhưng chỉ có một mối có bi chạy, bác nào hiểu về dòng này tư vấn giúp xem liệu nó có vấn đề gì không?

rãnh có bi thì mỡ sạch, 3 rãnh còn lại thì còn nguyên mỡ trong rãnh khi con trượt đi qua.

----------


## solero

Thường thì cần tốc độ cao nên họ làm bước (pitch) lớn, làm bước lớn mà cần tải tốt thì làm nhiều đầu mối (lead). 

Con của bác là do họ cần tốc độ cao cho tải nhẹ nên họ làm 4 lead mà lắp bi có 1 lead để giảm preload. Cái này em gặp nhiều lắm, hãng nó làm vậy chắc không sao đâu ạ. Nhưng bác dùng tải vừa phải thôi.

----------

imechavn

----------

